# la vendeuse du Genius Bar Opéra



## moustilou (21 Mai 2014)

Salut la compagnie, hier soir j'avais rdv au Genius Bar à l'Apple Store Opéra. Je suis tombé sur une fille avec une poitrine de malade, un truc du genre 90 G. La fille mince avec un cul bien bombé, la poitrine énorme. Je vous jure que j'avais jamais vu une nana aussi bien roulée que là. La poitrine de la fille dépassait de son profil d'au moins 10cm putain j'aurais aimé voir de plus près!!
Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà vu cette nana?


----------



## legritch (21 Mai 2014)

Tu avais le zizi tout dur?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mai 2014)

Sûrement, et il est reparti avec du matos qui l'a endetté pour 10 ans...
Bonne vendeuse la bombée !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2014)

Et si c'est un truc pour attirer les chalands


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (21 Mai 2014)

Et tu lui a mis un finger heuuu "finder" ?


----------



## nifex (21 Mai 2014)

:rateau:

Je suis plié de rire 

Oui elle a du réussir à te faire acheter tout ce qu'elle voulait, très bonne stratégie d'Apple


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2014)

beaucoup de gens d'Apple parcourent les forums ou postent
et  si des Apple Opera lisent le  premier post  ils pourront gentiment la prévenir  qu'une personne s'interesse à sa "personnalité" ( pas du tout de manière vulgaire lubrique  en dessous de la ceinture , nan nan pas du tout du tout)

un truc rassurant
et en cas de besoin  ils ont son identité puisque RV au Genius...


----------



## Lio70 (21 Mai 2014)

T'as pas fait un selfie?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (21 Mai 2014)

> T'as pas fait un selfie?



il a pas pu car il aurait fallu mettre en mode panorama


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> il a pas pu car il aurait fallu mettre en mode panorama


rumeur le iphone 28 -iY intègrera la 3D

mais aussi un systeme d'autocensure 
(les anciens se rappellent peut etre les flinguages de certaines apps y compris de sport et maillots, par la puritaine appeul, qui veut notre bien et s'occupe de notre morale, à notre place)


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (21 Mai 2014)

> (les anciens se rappellent peut etre les flinguages de certaines apps y compris de sport et maillots, par la puritaine appeul, qui veut notre bien et s'occupe de notre morale, à notre place)


C'est quoi cette histoire ? Je suis pas au courant ?!


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> C'est quoi cette histoire ? Je suis pas au courant ?!


bahh une vieille histoire en rapport avec un nettoyage de l'appstore pour virer des applis  jugées trop _zizisexuel_ ( selon Appeul)
avec des effets colateraux "comiques"
flinguage de certaines apps montrant des mecs ou filles en maillot ( alors que l'app Playboy elle etait acceptée...)
le web a bien rigolé, ca a aussi grincé des dents, certains s'interrogèrent sur les critères voire questionnèrent l'attitude Apple ( opaque comme d'hab)

et des malins en profitèrent pour... promouvoir le store  Android


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (21 Mai 2014)

On en a encore entendu parlé il y a environ un an non ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2014)

ca resurgit de temps en temps
logique puisqu'en gros la stratégie" cours de récré  avec Apple comme surgé- directeur de conscience des bambins, "bambins" adultes et avec comptes en banque mais   moralement incapables de décider eux mêmes ce qui est bon pour eux "   n'a fondamentalement pas changé.
A la fois du puritanisme opaque et un choix de gestion du marché: froisser des hurluberlus qui se considèrent adultes responsables est plus "payant" que de perdre l'image ( très profitable)  de Appeul protecteur ( OS et appstore)


----------



## tatouille (22 Mai 2014)

rien trouvé, ni là

encore une fausse rumeur Apple 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h50 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> beaucoup de gens d'Apple parcourent les forums ou postent
> et  si des Apple Opera lisent le  premier post  ils pourront gentiment la prévenir  qu'une personne s'interesse à sa "personnalité" ( pas du tout de manière vulgaire lubrique  en dessous de la ceinture , nan nan pas du tout du tout)
> 
> un truc rassurant
> et en cas de besoin  ils ont son identité puisque RV au Genius...



Ça va, c'est comme cela que l'on fait des enfants... vous mériteriez la première pierre sur ce coup-là.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (22 Mai 2014)

Moustilou tes points disco nous apprennent que le videur ne t'a pas laissé entrer, alors je crois que je vais faire un tour là-bas vérifier ces affirmations.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2014)

hb222222 a dit:


> Moustilou tes points disco nous apprennent que le videur ne t'a pas laissé entrer, alors je crois que je vais faire un tour là-bas vérifier ces affirmations.



Pour inviter la fille aux gros chonchons à danser ? 

Moi j'pourrais pas, j'ai le Popol Style... Trop visible ! :rateau:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (22 Mai 2014)

c'est bien joli, tout ça, mais où sont les photos ? :style:


----------



## legritch (22 Mai 2014)

Ici et on voit son minou

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h53 ----------

Tiens, le fil est encore ouvert?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Tiens, le fil est encore ouvert?



Ce serait dommage de le fermer. Des comme celui-là on n'en voit pas tous les 4 matins. Je dirai même qu'il est collector.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2014)

Le problème c'est que moustilou qui l'a ouvert n'y participe pas.
Il doit être encore à s'astiquer


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mai 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le problème c'est que moustilou qui l'a ouvert n'y participe pas.
> Il doit être encore à s'astiquer



L'en a mis partout sur le clavier. Du coup il va devoir retourner au Genius pour le faire changer.


----------



## tatouille (22 Mai 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 111510 (22 Mai 2014)

tatouille a dit:


>



Non c'est pas elle Tatouille, Moustilou a parlé d'un bonnet G. Ca c'est du B. :hein:


----------



## tatouille (22 Mai 2014)

Elle est nulle votre blague :rateau:


----------



## Madalvée (23 Mai 2014)

Si j'étais vendeur Apple à l'esprit étroit et que je voulais faire venir quelqu'un dans mon magasin je créerais un profil sur MacGé et je posterais un premier message comme celui de ce fil


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (23 Mai 2014)

C'est le fil parfait pour se replonger avec délice dans l'âge bête. Chapeau Moustilou 
Au fait on a le droit de poster du nichon sur macgé, ou bien ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2014)

hb222222 a dit:


> C'est le fil parfait pour se replonger avec délice dans l'âge bête. Chapeau Moustilou
> Au fait on a le droit de poster du nichon sur macgé, ou bien ?


Non, on en reste à Molière.
"Cachez ce sein que je ne saurais voir."


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mai 2014)

Et sinon c'est quoi le menu ?
:rose:


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Et sinon c'est quoi le menu ?
> :rose:



le téton de vénus c'est pas mal...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mai 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> le téton de vénus c'est pas mal...



j'en prendrais un saladier...avec un peu de jambon de parme et du chèvre chaud !

A emporter.

Merki !


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2014)

Merci qui ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mai 2014)

Kate


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2014)

Eh non !

Merci clamen (ou bémol, ou garette)


----------

